# Lyft Rate Card for your market



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I drive primarily in the Eastern Nebraska (basically Omaha and surrounding suburbs) section of the map.

The rates for rides are as follows:

Base rate for Lyft: 30 cents
Per minute: 17 cents
Per mile: 72 cents
Minimum fee: 2.62
Lyft XL:

Base rate: 45 cents
Per minute 20.25 cents
Per mile: 1.17
Minimum fee: 3.75

Lyft Lux and Lyft Line do no exist, nor do shared rides.

Interested to hear how this all stacks up to other markets. Omaha is about 1 million deep across the metro area, but rarely has traffic and has a decent flow to the city.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Dang, i want those rates! 40 percent more per mile, 10% more per minute. Where are you driving?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seattle, where cost of living is stupidly expensive and an upcoming highway closing is anticipated to cause record traffic gridlock starting in about 2 weeks. :/


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Buffalo NY. Activity is mostly centered within 15 miles of downtown.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

What we used to have...










What we have now










I'll trade ya for the Nebraska or Seattle rates


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't look at the rates in NYC because depression sucks. Here's what the pax pays
*Standard*

Base fare: $1.25
Cost per min: $0.15
Cost per mile: $0.81
Service fee: $2.55
Cancellation fee: $5


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Wtf! I would think NYC would have high rates!! What is your average hourly with shit rates like that ?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Wtf! I would think NYC would have high rates!! What is your average hourly with shit rates like that ?


No, I'm in Indianapolis, and I posted Indianapolis rates. I was telling OP not to look at NYC rates because it's $1.75 per mile.
*Standard*

Base fare: $2.29
Cost per min: $0.32
Cost per mile: $1.58
Service fee: $0
Cancellation fee: $5.39


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 283838


Wow Seattle per mile rates are higher than SF rates before the 12/17 haircut.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> Wow Seattle per mile rates are higher than SF rates before the 12/17 haircut.


We have a MAJOR highway closing coming up right after the new year, which everyone expects will cause "unprecedented traffic like this city has never seen." (quote from the news) Rideshare companies know that we're going to be stuck in horrible gridlock traffic, so they don't care about the per mile, they just don't want to boost the per minute. The higher rates will also help to try to attract more ants, because they think they need more drivers to prevent surge when everyone is stuck in traffic.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Very sad. Welcome to Tampa.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

These are the Boston rates


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> These are the Boston rates
> 
> View attachment 284438


Wait you get paid more mileage on rental?


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 24, 2018)

Resort Rockies (Colorado) - You're lucky to get 2+ rides in an hour most nights.

Base Rate: $0.7875
Cancel Penalty: $5.00
Maximum Rate: $300.00
Minimum Rate: $7.50
Per Mile: $0.87
Per Minute: $0.1275
Scheduled Cancel Penalty: $10.00


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

New2This said:


> Wait you get paid more mileage on rental?


Yes apparently LYFT pays a higher mileage rate on rentals but a lower per mile.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Yes apparently LYFT pays a higher mileage rate on rentals but a lower per mile.


You mean "but a lower per minute."?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> View attachment 283968
> 
> 
> Don't look at the rates in NYC because depression sucks. Here's what the pax pays
> ...


your card is so low. i wonder how bad uber looks. 
you will have to work your as.s off to earn even `100 dollars


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

We are being royally screwed in Toronto but that's more ubers fault and lyft. They set the rates as they were here b4 they were and they had to match










and remember we drive in KM here up north. and 1mile is 1.62 km. i'm not sure if thats a better rate or a worse one


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Today was my first day of ride-sharing of any kind, using Lyft's Express Drive rental program.

Going into it I had my hopes up a bit seeing another poster quote a higher mileage rate for Express Drive than w/o, but in my situation (Sacramento) it is considerably lower (44% !!)

Base Rate$0.8625
Base Rate - Express Drive$0.8625
Cancel Penalty$5.00
Maximum Rate$300.00
Minimum Rate$2.17
Minimum Rate - Express Drive$2.17
Per Mile$0.585
Per Mile - Express Drive$0.405
Per Minute$0.1575
Per Minute - Express Drive$0.1575
Scheduled Cancel Penalty$10.00

Will the per-mile rate go up once I've paid off the rental costs, or is this permanent? Seems like I would be able to earn something like 33-50% more without the Express Drive, if factoring in "other bonuses" that rental drivers don't qualify for, not to mention being able to drive for both Uber and Lyft....

Being unemployed/no income for the past 6 months or so has turned my ~750+ credit score into ~550-, so this seems to be my only option.... Or is it?


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> and remember we drive in KM here up north. and 1mile is 1.62 km. i'm not sure if thats a better rate or a worse one


Adjusting your rate to miles and converting to USD you make about $.846/mile/min. Seems to be middle of the road for most markets.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Yes apparently LYFT pays a higher mileage rate on rentals but a lower per mile.


Not true
*Las Vegas Area*

Lyft
This is the amount you'll take home.
Base Rate$1.20
Base Rate - Express Drive$1.20
Cancel Penalty$5.00
Maximum Rate$320.00
Minimum Rate$4.24
Minimum Rate - Express Drive$4.24
Per Mile$0.64
Per Mile - Express Drive$0.416
Per Minute$0.168
Per Minute - Express Drive$0.168
Scheduled Cancel Penalty$10.00
*Applicable rates may vary for sub-regions. Please search for the city where you'll pick up the rider to see the rates that will apply to that ride.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Not true


Agreed.

The general rule of thumb seems to be that more populated urban metro areas tend to have lower mileage rates for Express Drive, often significantly lower (30-40%).

I have seen some lesser urban to rural areas where the mileage is noticeably higher (30-40%) but time rates are lower.


----------



## comrademario (Jun 23, 2019)

Renting a car here sucks though.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Today was my first day of ride-sharing of any kind, using Lyft's Express Drive rental program.
> 
> Going into it I had my hopes up a bit seeing another poster quote a higher mileage rate for Express Drive than w/o, but in my situation (Sacramento) it is considerably lower (44% !!)
> 
> ...


I empathize with your situation. Mines is the same. Just keep motoring, and apply for jobs everyday. A blessing is headed your way.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

*For Pittsburgh*​


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> I drive primarily in the Eastern Nebraska (basically Omaha and surrounding suburbs) section of the map.
> 
> The rates for rides are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## abrahambome (Apr 5, 2017)

PHX

Base Rate$0.30
Cancel Penalty$5.00
Maximum Rate$300.00
Minimum Rate$2.62
Per Mile$0.6075
Per Minute$0.1275
Scheduled Cancel Penalty$10.00

...I'll just leave this here.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Omaha is really lucky to keep our rate mostly intact. Lyft did lower their XL rates to match Uber's XL rates, but it is still pretty good, and the Lyft/UberX rates are way better here than in most markets.


----------



## Lyfter76 (Sep 9, 2016)

This is for Raleigh-Durham, NC. The 2nd fastest growing area in the country....pathetic.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Toronto, Canada (Units are in Miles & $US for consistency with other Rate Cards) on LYFT*









Base Rate $1.44
*Cancel Penalty $3.85*
Maximum Rate $231
Minimum Rate $1.44
*Per Mile $0.758
Per Minute $0.104*
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $3.85


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

Minneapolis-St. Paul

Base Rate $0.376
Cancel Penalty $5.00
Maximum Rate $320.00
Minimum Rate $4.40
Per Mile $0.68
Per Minute $0.208
Scheduled Cancel Penalty $10.00


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Can somebody post their ratecard from one of the cities with Lyft's drastically reduced driver pay scheme? Those markets include Boise, Lake Havasu City, Roswell and a couple others. 

I already tried using my own ratecard's search feature but I am still seeing the old rates and pay scheme in the markets I listed above.

Lyft's email to those drivers mentioned that this new pay scheme will be rolling out to all markets soon.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> Can somebody post their ratecard from one of the cities with Lyft's drastically reduced driver pay scheme? Those markets include Boise, Lake Havasu City, Roswell and a couple others.
> 
> I already tried using my own ratecard's search feature but I am still seeing the old rates and pay scheme in the markets I listed above.
> 
> Lyft's email to those drivers mentioned that this new pay scheme will be rolling out to all markets soon.


Look at the Phoenix rates a few posts up. Pretty much sucks.










I do a lot of Uber's Comfort rides here in AZ:


----------



## Hoober (Sep 1, 2018)

Man I drive in nyc and I think the rates sucks, you guys after expenses are left with $6 a hour?!?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

68350 said:


> Look at the Phoenix rates a few posts up. Pretty much sucks.


Well get ready for them to suck even more!

Anyway I was originally asking to see rates that use Lyft's new pay structure. Starting yesterday my ratecard for other cities began showing the new pay structure and new rates when applicable.

The new pay structure was quietly announced by Lyft in a blog post last month:
https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/[I]pay[/I]-improvements
Here is a copy-paste of the announcement:


Spoiler: Improved earnings for Lyft. Reduced earnings for drivers.



**









*Start Earning as Soon as You Tap Accept*
June 20, 2019
Starting June 27, we're updating the way your pay is calculated to make your time on the road more valuable. You'll start earning as soon as you tap Accept, you'll get paid for every Shared pickup, and we're changing your rate card to better value time spent driving instead of miles traveled.
















Your rates are based on the region where your ride starts. Check rates for your city.
*You'll get paid for pickup time*
One of your top requests is to get paid while you're driving to pick up a passenger. Now, you will be: Your ride payment will include time and distance to pickup.
You've also let us know you'd like to be paid for additional Shared pickups. You'll now be paid a flat rate for every pickup that gets added - because a pickup is a pickup, and you should always get paid for it.
With these changes, a ride with a long pickup is worth as much as a ride with a pickup close by. When a passenger is far away, you'll no longer need to stress about whether it's worth it to accept the ride. You'll be paid the same rates on the way there as you'll make when you're with a passenger in the car.
*Valuing your time*
In a recent survey, over 1,000 drivers across the country let us know you value time over distance. We want to make sure your pay reflects your priorities, so we're updating the way your pay is calculated. On June 27, you'll be paid more for time spent driving instead of miles traveled.
This means you'll be paid for every minute you spend in traffic.
We know that in order for Lyft to work, it has to work for drivers. We've heard you loud and clear: Your success with Lyft depends on your ability to make the most of your time on the road. We're working hard so you're rewarded for all the effort you put into driving.
*Where it's available*
These improvements are rolling out to all drivers in the coming months. Drivers in the following cities will start to see them on June 27:

Honolulu
Lihue
Boise
Roswell
Lake Havasu City




Here are screenshots of the *old rates* for two of the cities listed in the blog post:


















Here are screenshots of the new rates under the new pay structure for both of these cities:



















Notice the slight difference in headings. These are the first ratecards showing the new pay structure to be posted in this thread.

Prior to yesterday our ratecards for other cities still showed the old rates even though these new rates have been active since June 27, 2019.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Still pays more than PHX area. I'm actually shocked at the old rates being that high.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> Notice the slight difference in headings. These are the first ratecards showing the new pay structure to be posted in this thread.


That "per pickup" seems curiously like an expected national "shared ride" roll out.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Judas Iscariot said:


> That "per pickup" seems curiously like an expected national "shared ride" roll out.


No Pool/Shared here in AZ. I really doubt it would work here, I don't sense there would be any demand for it at all. I really don't understand why there's any demand for it _anywhere_.


----------



## Jagoli152000 (May 8, 2021)

AlteredBeast said:


> I drive primarily in the Eastern Nebraska (basically Omaha and surrounding suburbs) section of the map.
> 
> The rates for rides are as follows:
> 
> ...


This is my Rate Card for the Cincinnati/ Dayton/Middletown, Ohio Market.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I submit the attached for your amusement and condolences:


----------

